# Decided to say hello.



## Edmund BlackAdder (Dec 14, 2005)

I've been lurking for a few weeks, decided I wanted to check out things more. I'm more the curious seeking type, and haven't really done any training, unless you count playing jedi and trampling my mums flower bed when I was a kid.   Good site, and friendly people.

Anyhoo, back to checking out the videos.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome!  :wavey:  Looks like you've done good with JediTrampleDo.  I believe I may have dabbled in that too back in the 70's.

Browse around here on MartialTalk and ask.  There are many knowledgeable people here.  There is something for everyone and perhaps the training bug will bite you too! artyon:

- Ceicei


----------



## mantis (Dec 14, 2005)

Edmund BlackAdder said:
			
		

> I've been lurking for a few weeks, decided I wanted to check out things more. I'm more the curious seeking type, and haven't really done any training, unless you count playing jedi and trampling my mums flower bed when I was a kid. Good site, and friendly people.
> 
> Anyhoo, back to checking out the videos.



good decision


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome, Ed   This is a good place.


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## MJS (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay and please ask any questions you may have!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Navarre (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Edmund. Glad to have you here. I hope you enjoy your stay. Happy posting!!


----------



## Gemini (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Edmund.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk Edmund! You may find yourself getting interested in expanding your current jedi training after hanging around here a while. 

Happy Posting!


----------



## Seig (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome, 
You can find answers to most any question here.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 14, 2005)

Butler eh?  Cool beans.. don't think I've ever met a Butler before.. do tell 

Welcome ~!

~Tess


----------



## Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome Ed!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## still learning (Dec 14, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and hope you do start training...........than you will have lots of fun with us...................Aloha


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Jul 20, 2007)

Having secured my release from Azkaban through superior intellect, massive amounts of fine scotch and a not so insubstantial bribe slipped to some guy named Fudge shortly before he was packed, I have returned. I see several changes have transpired during my absence, including the removal of those awful morris dancers, an improvement I must say.  I seem to have a small amount of reading to catch up on so I'll depart now to beat my man servant.

Toodles.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello EB how was the vacation and was it cold in Alaska?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 20, 2007)

Edmund BlackAdder said:


> Having secured my release from Azkaban through superior intellect, massive amounts of fine scotch and a not so insubstantial bribe slipped to some guy named Fudge shortly before he was packed, I have returned. I see several changes have transpired during my absence, including the removal of those awful morris dancers, an improvement I must say.  I seem to have a small amount of reading to catch up on so I'll depart now to beat my man servant.
> 
> Toodles.



So the dementors didn't get you, hmm?  Are you an animagus too - perhaps an adder?  :lol:


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 20, 2007)

So you're back with us!  We all shall be much favored with your wit once more!  :wavey:  Welcome!

And behind the scenes...

artyon:  YES!!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2007)

Edmund BlackAdder said:


> Having secured my release from Azkaban through superior intellect, massive amounts of fine scotch and a not so insubstantial bribe slipped to some guy named Fudge shortly before he was packed, I have returned. I see several changes have transpired during my absence, including the removal of those awful morris dancers, an improvement I must say.  I seem to have a small amount of reading to catch up on so I'll depart now to beat my man servant.



I think I remember this episode(s)! My son and I have been watching the resuns on BBC America.


----------



## Drac (Jul 20, 2007)

Azkaban??? I heard it was the Phantom Zone....Whatever..Welcome back..


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 21, 2007)

I like that, smashing! Hello..


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello and welcome back!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome back in from the cold.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Jul 22, 2007)

It's good to be back.  My extended vacation was an planned for event, however the past is past. I look forward to returning to being a regular pain in the backsides of muggles and mundanes, while entertaining and confounding all others here.  It is good to know that I have been missed, and that I have missed you all as well.  Except for the whiny git by the staircase with his feet on the table. You'll excuse me, I have to teach him some manners. Can someone loan me a pencil?


----------



## exile (Jul 22, 2007)

Edmund BlackAdder said:


> Except for the whiny git by the staircase with his feet on the table. You'll excuse me, I have to teach him some manners. Can someone loan me a pencil?



Allow me to _sharpen_ it for you first... :EG:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 22, 2007)

Don't be fooled...he already has 2.

:wavey:


----------



## exile (Jul 22, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Don't be fooled...he already has 2.
> 
> :wavey:



Nice.... yech!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome to Mt.  Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Pedro Gouveia (Jul 22, 2007)

welcome!!


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey there, Welcome to martialtalk!!


----------

